# B.C.’s Aviawest Resorts seeks creditor protection



## glenn1000 (Nov 28, 2011)

We had Pacific Shores rent out our unit last summer and it turns out that we won't get anything since Aviawest filed for creditor protection recently:

http://www.timesharefun.com/2011/10...seeks-creditor-protection-the-globe-and-mail/

This was news to me!


----------



## spirits (Nov 29, 2011)

*I was afraid of this*

I have been following the sales of Pacific Shores units pretty well since summer on a resale site.  I have noticed that sale prices have been slashed pretty low recently.  A beautiful summer week with0ver 150000 points is going for $5000.  I was going to buy it but someone outbid me I had the papers ready to be signed but a last minute offer came in and I let the owner take it since she needed the money and I did not want all the extra points that much.(Need to work a few more years and then HOLIDAYS AND LOTS OF THEM!!!) Then I heard about the financial problems.  Some owners I have been in touch with are not worried but I am glad that I did not buy.  Anyone have more insight into this?


----------

